# Beat my crap day !



## KZOR (15/8/16)

This is South Africa ......the beautiful country of frequent disappointments.
I am looking for someone that can beat my crappy day so I can feel better. 
1) Woke up with flu
2) Went to customs, quite a drive, to collect two foreign parcels of which one was lost and the other broken.
3) My beloved Target 75W Pro broke and had to be couriered back to the supplier.
4) I purchased a REO locally over the weekend but on checking the tracking number today it shows that the parcel does not exist.
5) I lost concentration while typing and got a dry hit.
6) Our dishwasher broke.
7) My dog is ignoring me.

Other than that I am great. At least we have a World Record Champion .....gz Wayne.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Sounds like my normal day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (15/8/16)

KZOR said:


> 6) Our dishwasher broke.



Hope your wife / girlfriend gets better soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 22


----------



## Deezo (18/8/16)

Ayy we all have those mate 

Sent from my LG-H635 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/8/16)

Effjh said:


> Hope your wife / girlfriend gets better soon.



THIS...IS.....HILARIOUS!!!!! @Effjh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (18/8/16)

Effjh said:


> Hope your wife / girlfriend gets better soon.


SAVAGE!


----------



## Heino13 (18/8/16)

Wayne who?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------

